# Cockapoo + work



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So I've been working a lot of overtime in the evening for work and tonight my boyfriend is working so poor Vincent has been a little ignored (he has a full kong, a pigs ear, toys and treats....my little 'Poo just loves to cuddle more than all that!) so became impatience and this is what happened...............




























p.s. that's yogurt on his nose and face...he did have a go with his kong by just smooshing his face on it..... oh Vincent


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH! Ruth you better listen and have a good cuddle with your boy!! you know I always thought he was bigger than that! I think that is the first time I was able to really gauge his size! he looks built just like Lady....how much does he weigh?? I know you just posted it on another thread I just cant remember....Lady is about 18 pounds so that is about 8.1kg


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

He's 12KG. He's not that tall, but he's long! Plus he has a massive head xD

Plus his mainly muscle, hefty muscle man Vincent! He's a working cross mini but was the runt so we always knew he had the potential to be on the small side. He's my little man <3


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh I guess he is bigger than my little lady. lol. awww little muscle man vincent


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Vincent is gorgeous, these are fab photos of him


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What lovely photos.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> oh I guess he is bigger than my little lady. lol. awww little muscle man vincent


I've just finished my work (10 hour day :/) so now going to spend half an hour cuddled in bed with Vincent watching some Family Guy!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

That's so cute. 
Poor little thing feeling all left out. 
I painted our sitting room today and u could say so did Tilly. 
She followed me everywhere and lay at my feet. Just incase she missed out. Lol 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor Vincent!! What is it you do as a career Ruth?

I did a couple of hours on Sunday and in between typing with one hand and cuddling with the other, I looked down to find I was surrounded by every toy.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Loving his haircut! His face is gorgeous!
Meg x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Poor Vincent!! What is it you do as a career Ruth?
> 
> I did a couple of hours on Sunday and in between typing with one hand and cuddling with the other, I looked down to find I was surrounded by every toy.


It's hard to describe...! My official title is 'Regulatory Specialist' In short terms I'm a scientist working with chemical law.....! (I'm an environmental scientist NOT a lawyer!!)


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

VINCENT IS LUSH!!!! I love him and I can so relate to the 'i'm bored mummy, cuddle me please!'


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Runt :tapedshut::tapedshut::tapedshut: I hope you didn't say that out loud he is gorgeous, I'm sure he's only trying to help x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

He was trying hard! He tried to help me type too...........


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

lol poor Vincent! How could anyone leave that cute little face to work?  It reminds me a lot of Scarlett - she loves attention and gets upset if I have something else to do - she has been putting her face on my keyboard as I type this!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I love Vincent! Work or cuddle, work or cuddle.....hmmmm I would choose cuddle any day!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

d'aw thanks everyone. Vincent will start to get a big head soon!!


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

This is so funny, when Nelly goes to work with my mum she does the exact same and my mum cant help but stop and give her a snuggle.....its so funny what they do isn't it. 
I love his haircut aswell.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Heehee thanks  He's actually a bit shaggier than we normally like him so he's off for a haircut on Monday!


----------

